# snow goose



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

anyone know a good snow goose recipe.
Thanks Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I posted this awhile back, so easy and always a winner. 



> My simplest goose recipe, and everyone likes it. I make it while hunting on the road.
> 
> Cut up the goose breasts against the grain, about 1/4" thick strips. I do this at night, and throw them in saltwater to soak overnight. Than when I wake up around 4 a.m. for the day, I drain the blood thoroughly....and throw the strips in the crock pot and cover with BBQ sauce and turn on low. Usually takes around 4 hours or so.
> 
> Throw them on a bun and you'd be surprised at how good the sammy's are. I've yet to find a nonbeliever.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

But you can only eat so many XX pounds before you get sick of it. But it is really good stuff :wink:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Have a Few Cool ones Before and the stuff is really tasty..

:beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I liked it.


----------

